

Ask HN: What are the best Live chat Rooms For anyone associated  with Startups? - 10smom

Please provide links.  Thank so much.
======
revorad
#startups on irc freenode

------
zenglese
I knocked one up with some mates around HN, some people didn't take to it too
well but here it is anyway

<http://bleetbox.com/chat/123264/Hacker-News>

------
keiferski
<http://www.hnofficehours.com/>

Is somewhat of a directory of hackers and their chat handles/contact info, if
that's what you're looking for.

